# October Discussion Thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Season starts today against the Bobcats. Your expectations for the year?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs win 101-86: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=3674


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Very good game, Dirk and Kidd played spectacularly.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The beginning of the Mavericks schedule isn't too difficult. Hopefully they take advantage. I'm eager to see what the team looks like when Roddy gets back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jason Kidd is still ballin'. I love it. Dirk was great as well last night, but damn, he needs to lose that headband.


----------

